
Read Steve Jobs’ emails about why you can’t buy digital books in Amazon’s apps - trymas
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/30/21348130/apple-documents-steve-jobs-email-books-amazon-apps-antitrust-investigation-schiller#comments
======
Fiveplus
The last email definitely feels like Steve was not happy with how Amazon
depicted the ease to use of Android (via cross platform accessibility of
Kindle) over Apple's iOS.

